# شهداء مصر فى العصر الحديث



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*
شهداء الكشح
​1-	عادل غطاس فهمي - مواليد 12/7/1977 - أعزب له خمسة أخوة - شماس بكنيسة الأنبا شنودة بالكشح - تناول من الأسرار المقدسة يوم استشهاده 2/1/2000 .
2-	الطفلة ميسون غطاس فهمي - أخت الشهيد عادل - تاريخ ميلادها 20/8/1988.
3-	جابر سدراك سعيد - 85 عاما - استشهد مع ابنه رفعت وزوجته.
4-	رفعت زغلول جابر سدراك - مواليد 15/7/1973 - عامل زراعة - أكبر أخوته
5-	حليم فهمي مقار - من مواليد 1/2/1939 - استشهد هو وأولاده الثلاثه زكريا وأشرف والأمير
6-	زكريا حليم فهمي - من مواليد  25/11/1971 - متزوج - ترك ثلاثة أولاد وبنت واحدة
7-	أشرف حليم فهمي - مواليد 87 - أعزب
8-	الأمير حليم فهمي - مواليد 9/1/1985
9-	تادرس لوندي تادرس - من مواليد مايو 1924 - لدية ثلاثة أبناء - أستشهد مع أخيه ناصر تادرس
10-	 ناصر تادرس لوندي - من مواليد 12/12/1974 - حاصل على دبلوم تجارة سنه 1994.
11-	 مهران لبيب شنودة - من مواليد 12/3/1956 - متزوج وله خمسة أبناء - سائق
12-	 بونة القمص جبرائيل عبد المسيح - السن 50 سنه - ربة بيت لها 4 بنات وولدين - أصيبت إحدى بناتها في الحادث. 
13-	 ممدوح نصحي صادق - من مواليد 8/8/1968 - متزوج ولة ثلاثة أبناء - حاصل على دبلوم تجارة
14-	 عاطف عزت زكي - السن 24 عاماً - تزوج قبل أستشهاده مباشرة
15-	 عبد المسيح محروس اسكندر - مواليد22/5/1945 - متزوج - له ابن, أستشهد هو وابنتة 
16-	 سامية عبد المسيح محروس - السن 21 عاما - استشهدت مع أبيها
17-	 وائل الضبع ميخائيل - مواليد 2/8/1983 - طالب دبلوم صنايع
18-	 عمدان ظريف قديس - مواليد 12/12/1975 - حاصل على دبلوم - موظف بالوحدة الصحية بالكشح - أبيه ظريف قديس ضرير فاقد البصر ولا يعمل
19-	 معوض شنودة معوض - السن 50 سنة - متزوج - لديه أربعة أبناء
20-	 مهيب جرجس حنا - مواليد 4/7/1949 - متزوج - له 10 أبناء
21-	 رفعت فايز عوض فهمي - مواليد 1/9/1985 - تلميذ بالمرحلة الاعدادية

أستشهد الجميع فى 1/1/2000*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*شهداء أبو قرقاص​
اطلق عليهم جميعهم الرصاص من الخلف وهم يصلون داخل كنيسة مارجرجس بأبو قرقاص - محافظة المنيا

1-	أيمن رضا جرجس 21 سنة طالب بالسنة الخامسة بكلية الطب جامعة المنيا ذهب إلى كنيسة مار جرجس بالفكرية لممارسة سر الاعتراف وأثناء الاجتماع أطلق عليه الرصاص من الخلف واستشهد 
2-	 جوزيف موسى فهيم 26 سنة بكالوريوس تجارة سنة 1992 استلم عمله كمحاسب في بنك - شماس وخادم باجتماع الشباب والشابات الذي استشهد أثناء انعقاده كان يقف بجانب باب الكنيسة يسجل أسماء الداخلين إلى الاجتماع ودخل الإسلاميون وأغلقوا الباب ثم تعاملوا مع هذا الشاب بوابل من الرصاص فكان أول من استشهدوا بينما كان والده موسى فهيم ، أمين صندوق الكنيسة وكان يجلس مع القس مكاريوس راعي الكنيسة في حجرة الكتب 
3-	ألفت بطرس شاكر 21 سنة عروس كان موعد زفافها شهرين فزفت إلى السماء دبلوم تجارة مواظبة على حضور الاجتماع والقداسات والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة
4-	عادل ميخائيل عبد الملاك 26 سنة مدرس حاصل على دبلوم معلمين - أمين اجتماع الشباب والشابات ، شماس يتحلى بالصفات الحميدة كان خادما نشيطا يعد المسابقات وينظم الرحلات ويعد لها البرامج لتكون الرحلة في صورة روحية
5-	 ادوارد وصفي دانيال 28 سنة حاصل على دبلوم صنايع - شماس وخادم باجتماع الشباب
6-	ميلاد شكري صليب 19 سنة طالب بالفرقة الثانية بمعهد السياحة والفنادق خادم بالتربية الكنسية
7-	مجدي بسالي سويحه 19 سنة طالب بالسنة الثانية بكلية التجارة الخارجية جامعة حلوان شماس وخادم بالتربية الكنسية
8-	بخيت نبيل بخيت 13 سنة طالب بالشهادة الاعدادية مواظب على التربية الكنسية واجتماع الشباب 
9-	صموئيل كنعان عبيد 40 سنة موظف ادارى بمدرسة منهرى الإعدادية خادم يكرس بكنيسة الآباء الرسل بأبو قرقاص البلد - قتلوه الإسلاميين أثناء هروبهم بعد المذبحة على كوبرى أبو قرقاص 
10-	 فرج عريضة اسرائيل قتله الإسلاميين مع ابنه وهو من قرية أبو عزيز مركز أبو قرقاص يوم 13/2/1997 .
11-	 ابراهيم فرج عويضة قتله الإسلاميون مع والده وكان يعمل في صيد السمك بترعة الإبراهيمية
12-	 وليم بشارة خليل مساعد شرطة كان في طريقه إلى قريته كوم المحرص وشاهد فرج عويضه وابنه ابراهيم مقيدين بالحبال وحاول إنقاذهما فناله رصاص الإسلاميين
13-	 صموئيل عاطف عبيد 16 سنة طالب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*شهداء الدير المحرق​
1-	القس اغابيوس المحرقي 35 سنة
2-	الراهب نور القمص بنيامين المحرقي "45 سنة"
3-	صفوت فايز مشرقي "13 سنة"
4-	لبيب سعيد يونان "30 عاما
5-	سيف شفيق يوسف "30 عاما"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*شهداء قرية المنشية ناصر قرية ويصا مركز 
ديروط محافظة أسيوط - 4 مايو 1992*​*


1- الفى سمعان بخيت
2-   سمعان الفى سمعان
3- ايليا سمعان
4-  كمال غزمى امين صندوق الكنيسة متزوج وله ستة اطفال
5- عياد لمعى سمعان وجميعهم من عائلة واحده وقد وجدت جثثهم متلاصقة بجرن للفول وكانت دمائهم تغطى زرعهم الاخضر
6- سمير مرزوق عبدللة
7- فهمى فهيم جرجس
8- عادل شفيق شاروبيم
9- الطفل اليشع الفى سمعان ولفظ انفاسة فيما بعد بالمستشفى
10- منصور قديس وهو مدرس مواد اجتماعية استشهد وهو يلقى الدروس وسط تلاميذ الصف الخامس وقد اصيب التلاميذ برعب وانهالت صرخاتهم على استاذهم
11- الدكتور صبحى بخيت منقريوس مفتش صحة ديروط وقد اغتيل امام زوجته الكتورة نادية سدرا واطفاله ابرام 4 سنوات ومينا 3 سنوات ومارنا 2 وسبق وان قدم الطبيب خطابات التهديد التى وردت لة للشرطة فلم يعيروا الامر اهتماما وكان جمال فرغلى حينذاك مسئول الاغتيالات يسير مع اتباعه الارهابيين حاملين السلاح فى وضح النهار دون ان يتعرض لهم الدكتور برزى استشهد فى قلب عيادته وهو يعالج مرضاه وفى 15/10 من ذات العام 1992
12- اسحق أيوب
قتل ثلاثة أقباط فى تاريخ آخر لهجوم العصابات الإسلامية بتاريخ 19/6/1992م 
وقد لوحظ أن البوليس قبلها جمع الأسلحة من المسيحيين فقط
13 -	فى ٣ مايو ٢٠٠٩م أستشهد جميل برتى جاد عندما لقى ٣ أشخاص مصرعهم فى أسيوط ـ بينهم قبطى ورئيس لجنة المصالحات ـ وأصيب آخران بجروح خطيرة، إثر إطلاق أفراد من عائلة «الحوايشة» الرصاص عليهم عند مدخل قرية المطيعة أثناء عودتهم من جلسة صلح بين عائلتين بقرية قرقارص - المسيحى ليس طرفاً فى النزاع الثأرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*شهداء التوفيقية بسمالوط​1-	ميلاد فرح إبراهيم قرية دفش " مساء يوم 5 يونيو 2008
2-	يشوع جمال ناشد (19 عاما) في أول أكتوبر 2008 أيضاً وتم قتله في قرية الطيبة والتي تتبع مركز سمالوط أيضاً لتكون قد قدمت إيباراشية سمالوط 6 شهداء أقباط. وكان الشهيد يعمل في ليبيا منذ عدة سنوات وأنه عاد هذا العام لإتمام خطبته علي إحدي فتيات القرية، وأكد أن ابنه لا علاقة له بالأحداث الدامية التي شهدتها القرية خلال الحادث
مغاغة المنيا​ نبيل بطرس غطاس نوفمبر 2008 م وقد حاول القاتل استيلاء على أرض القتيل وتبلغ نصف فدان فى مغاغة
قرية جنيفة السويس​رفعت غطاس 62 سنة إصابته بأزمة قلبية أثناء احتدام مشاجرة بين أحد المسلمين والأقباط في فرح كان مقاماً بالقرية وتدخلت مديرية الأمن بالسويس خوفاً من تصاعد الأمور ومنعاً لحدوث أي فتنة طائفية داخل القرية التي تحولت إلي ثكنة عسكرية
منشأة دملو القليوبية​فى 2 أغسطس 1978 م أستشهد كل من
1-	عماد حنا
2-	 بشرى بربرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*المحلة​1-
أمير عبد الله أندراوس, قتل الاثنين4 يونيو 2007م الجاري شاب قبطي بالمحلة الكبرى يدعى أمير عبد الله أندراوس (مدرس لغة أنجليزية - 28 عاماً)، بفعل 26 طعنة نافذة تلقاها من محمود كمال محمود الزيات (منجد – 27 عاماً) وهو ابن صاحب المنزل الذي كانت تقيم فيه عائلة أمير القاتل يعمل أبيه كإمام مسجد دأب على الإساءة لأسرة أمير مرة بالسباب أخرى بالتطاول باليد حتى وصل الأمر إلى عدة محاضر بالشرطة وأمن الدولة حتى يتركوا الشقة وكان يقول لهم : أحنا موش عايزين مسيحيين كفرة تسكن فى منزلنا ، حتى وصل لدرجة التبول أمام شقتهم وتلفيق المحاضر الكاذبة لهم
قرية بمها بالعياط
قتل الكهنة والأساقفة​1-	ألأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات العامة قتل فى حادث المنصة الشهير
2-	أبونا يوسف أسعد
3-	القمص غبريال عبد المتجلى- التوفيقية- سمالوط استشهد فى سبتمبر ومعه امرأه وطفل عمره 11 سنة
4-	القس رويس زاخر كاهن كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان التابعة لمركز ابو تيج قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 24 نوفمبر وله من العمر 32 سنة 1981-
5-	 ذبح القمص مكسيموس جرجس فى أحداث الزاوية الحمراء 17/ 6/ 1981 م
6-	القس شنودة حنا ومعه زوجته وطفل وثلاثة من الشمامسة أثناء عودتهم من النوبارية إلى الأسكندرية
7-	زوجة القس شنودة وأسمها تريز حنا
8-	 طفل هو أبن أخت زوجة القس شنودة وأسمه مايكل صبرى
9-	الدكتور جمال رشدى (طبيب أسنان) شقيق ألفونس رشدى
10-	 الشماس الأول سامى عبده
11-	الشماس الثانى يطرس بشير
12-	 الراهب أغناطيوس المحرقى قتل برصاصات قاتلة وسط المزروعاتفى يوم 3 سبتمبر 1999
13-	 أبونا / أبراهيم ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة مار مينا بطحا الأعمدة مركز سمالوط يوم 1 مايو 2004
14-	الشماس محروس ميلاد شيحة 
15-	الشماس ناصر فهيم بسخيرون أجبرهم ظابط بوليس وساق العربة بسرعة شديدة متجهاً نحو ترعة وقفز منها
16-	القس شنودة حنا عوض كاهن كنيسة الانبا شنوده بالنوبارية الإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*قتلوا لرفضهم الأتاوة الجزية الإسلامية​
1-	سامي كامل نجيب المحرص, ملوى 9/94
2-	 أسامة كامل نجيب المحرص, ملوى 11/94
3-	نادى نجيب شنودة المحرص, ملوى 11/94
4-	ميخائيل فرج حنس المحرص, ملوى 11/94
5-	فهمي فراج ابراهيم نواي, ملوى 12/94
6-	عزمي مختار عزيز الإدارة, ملوى 12/94
7-	 صادق ابراهيم خليل عزبة بولس, تندة, ملوى 12/94
8-	يوسف بسالي بطرس اسمنت, أبو قرقاص 1/95
9-	اسحق حنين منشأة نصر, أبو قرقاص 1/95
10-	 رفعت كمال كامل نواي, ملوى 1/95
11-	نبيل سروال قسطنطي, ملوى 2/95
12-	 حنا فارس ميخائيل حرز, أبو قرقاص 3/95
13-	 صفوت ثابت كيوان, منشأة المغالقة, ملوى 4/95
14-	 كمال نجيب بولس اتقا, ملوى 4/95
15-	 رضا خليل أمين, منشأة المغالقة, ملوى 4/95
16-	 سمير يونان زخاري, سمالوط 4/95
17-	 إيليا نجيب متري, ملوى 5/95
18-	 صفوت زاخر صالح "طبيب",هور, ملوى 5/95
19-	 زغلول ظريف جون , نزلة جريس, أبو قرقاص 5/95
20-	 خيري جرجس الشهير بـ "خيري الضبع" صيدلي, تندة, ملوى 6/95
21-	 ظريف محفوظ سمالوط 6/95
22-	 عماد رؤوف فؤاد, صايغ, ملوى 9/95
23-	 شريف شوقي نجيب, صائغ, ملوى 9/95
24-	 سامي شحاته كامل, نزلة البدرمان, ملوى 9/95
25-	 ظريف أنور متى, ملوى 9/95
26-	 عماد دانيال واصف. قلندول, ملوى 9/95
27-	 عوض شاربين طناس, نزلة جريس, أبو قرقاص 2/96
28-	 هابيل لبيب عبد السيد جورجي, أبو قرقاص 2/96
29-	 محسن وديع جرجس اتليدوم, أبو قرقاص 7/96
30-	إيهاب أمين غبريال اتليدم, أبو قرقاص 7/96
31-	 وليم فائق جرجس نزلة, جريس, أبو قرقاص 8/96
32-	 أسامة فاضل أسعد نزلة جريس, أبو قرقاص 8/96
33-	 طايع سام أسعد نزلة جريس, أبو قرقاص 8/96
34-	 سمير منير نصيف منتوت, أبو قرقاص 9/96
35-	 زاخر يوسف زاخر بني عبيد, أبو قرقاص 9/96
36-	 سعيد زاخر يوسف بني عبيد, ابو قرقاص 0/96
37-	 د. ميشيل عياد حنس, طبيب, قلوبا, ملوى 10/96*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*منشاه دملو القليوبية​عماد حنا وبشرى بربرى, منشاه دملو القليوبية, استشهد فى 2 اغسطس

القاهرة​
1-	ذبحت سامية وديع حنا على الطريقة الإسلامية فى 21/6/2009م العمرانية تزوجت من مسلم وحاولت الطلاق منه
2-	قتل سليم كمال عريان" 20 سنة 13/5/2009م بعين شمس
3-	هدرا عزيز سعيد وأمير اسطفانيوس وإصابة مينا سمير جاد الله فى ليلة عيد الميلاد 6/1/2009م
مذبحة الزاوية الحمراء​
1-	القمص مكسيموس جرجس وضعوا السكاكين فى رقبته وطلبوا منه ان ينطق الشهادتين فرفض فذبحوه ونال اكليل الشهادة فى 17 نوفمبر 1981
2-	 اسة كامل مرزوق وسمعان
3-	زخارى لوندى
4-	 الدكتور مجدى قلدس, صيدلى
5-	الدكتور جريس, صيدلى
6-	الدكتور سليمان شرقاوى, صيدلى
7-	مملوك بشرى
8-	زكى جرجس 
9-	صبحى الفيل
10-	جورج عزيز صليب, جواهرجى
11-	عزيز صليب
12-	كامل الاسيوطى
13-	رياض غالى
14-	 ملاك عريان
15-	 ملك فايز
16-	 حبيب صليب
17-	ناشد كيرلس
18-	 فايز عوض
19-	شنوده جرجس
20-	 عياد عوض
21-	بنيامين ايوب 1990*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*شهداء الاسكندرية فى 12 مايو 1990​1-	تريز الياس بشاى, زوجة الكاهن القس شنودة حنا عوض
2-	 الدكتور كمال رشدى
3-	 الشماس الفونس رشدى
4-	 الشماس سامى عبده
5-	 الشماس بطرس بشاى
6-	الطفل مايكل صبرى
7-	نصحى عطا جرجس وكانت 3 كنائس في الاسكندرية هوجمت من قبل مسلحين مسلمين بأسلحة بيضاء فى جمعة ختام الصوم الأربعينى شهر أبريل 14/4/2006 م مما أسفر عن وقوع قتيل واحد وجرح 12 آخرين في صفوف الأقباط المسيحيين

تجار الذهب​1-	تاجر دهب بالقوصية وجد مذبوحا وبجواره شال الجانى الذى قتله 1991
2-	عبد العزيز عبد المسيح قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 7 نوفمبر 1991 
3-	امجد ميخائيل استشهد فى 8 مارس 1992 متأثراً بجروح فى راسه بينما كان والده يعانى من جروح برجلية نتيجة الضرب بمواسير حديدية
4-	ظريف مريد اسكندر قرية بنى خالد بسوهاج فى 19 اغسطس 1992
5-	 معوض فضل رياض، ٣٣ سنة فبراير ٢٠٠٨ يمتلك محل ذهب في منزل والده بقرية بشتيل في الوراق وكشفت أثار الدماء داخل المحل وخارجه أن القتيل قاوم قاتله بشدة وأطلق صرخات استغاثة مكتومة وأجبر المتهم علي الهرب قبل أن يسقط جثة هامدة عند باب المحل
6-	مكرم عازر الجميل "60 سنة" وشهرته "الخواجه" فى يوم الأربعاء 28/5/2008م أقتحم ملثمان مسلمان محلا للمجوهرات في شارع ترعة الجبل بجوار سينما الزيتون بحى الزيتون القاهرة كانا يستقلان دراجة بخارية ومسلحان بأسلحة نارية أحدهم يلبس باروكة شعر وأطلقا اعيرة نارية على اربعة اقباط قتلا فى الحال وقيل أن خامس مصاب والقتلى الأقباط المسيحيين صاحب المحلومعه العمال الأربعة التالى أسمائهم
7-	أمير ميخائيل نصير "27 سنة"
8-	 بولس حلمي بارع "24 سنة"
9-	 حماية مكرم صليب "28 سنة"
10-	زكريا وجيه "44 سنة"
11-	 منير فايق ونيس صاحب محل "نيو جولد" للمصوغات بكفر الشيخ الساعة 2.30 ظهرا وسرق القتلة محتوياته. فى 7/2008 قام مجهولون بقتل جواهرجي قبطي في كفر الشيخ في وسط النهار وسرقة 2 كيلو ذهب من المحل الخاص به ، وكان الجناة قد قاموا بهذا العمل وفصلوا رأس الرجل عن جسده وتغطيته بالجرائد وفروا هاربين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*طما​
الدكتور برزى استشهد فى قلب عيادته وهو يعالج مرضاه وفى 15/10 من ذات العام (1992) قامت المظاهرات بمدينة طما وكانت ضد المسيحيين وتم قتل 4 منهم ويوم الجمعة 16/10 تكررت المظاهرات وقتل اثنان من المسيحيين وترك الثالث بين الحياة والموت وتم نهب وتخريب وحرق سبعة صيدليات و69 محلا تجاريا وسبع منازل وخمس سيارات جميعها مملوكة للمسيحيين 1993 

منفلوط​
1-	الدكتور فوزى بشرى ميخائيل اطلق علية المتطرفون الرصاص صباح الخميس 22 يوليو 1993 أمام منزله وعيادته فى منفلوط
2-	 الشماس عادل بشرى عزب قتل فى 5 مارس اثناء عودته من الكنيسة إلى منزله
3-	 سعد عزيز الذى أستشهد امام والدته بقرية ببلاوا باسيوط
مذبحة مير بالقوصية
1-	فى يوم 4 اكتوبر اقتحم المتطرفون منزل ثرى قبطى من كبار تجار القوصية واسمة سامى يعقوب ميخائيل فقتلوه أولاً ثم قتلوا ولديه
2-	عجيب سامى, متزوج وله 7 اولاد
3-	امير سامى, تزوج منذ شهرين من استشهاده

مذبحة عزبة الاقباط بالبدارى 25 فبراير 1996​
اقتحم اثنان من العناصر الارهابية المتطرفة عزبة الاقباط بالبدارى واطلقا الرصاص على المواطنين العزل فقتلا
1-	مجدى صادق توفيق
2-	 زكى نصيف يونان
3-	 بطرس نصيف رزق
4-	كميل فتحى بخيت
5-	عزيز بطرس سليمان
6-	مترى عطا عطية
7-	 صفوت شفيق قتلا برصاص الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة فى طهطا يوم السبت 17 اغسطس 1996 1997
8-	 صبحى سليمان النائب القبطى بمجلس الشعب عن سوهاج

الأسماعيلية​ هيدات حليم حرم مدير شركة ل ج بالأسماعيلية الأحد 22 أكتوبر 2006 .. قتلت السيدة وهى أبنه خالة الأنبا بطرس سكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وقد حدث خلاف حديث بين هذه الأسرة القبطية وأسرة مسلمة بسبب صوت ألاذان , ومما هو يجدر بالذكر أن الجريمة حدثت فى شهر رمضان كما حدثت فى المنطقة التى كانت تسكن فيها المجنى عليها سرقات كثيرة مما يوحى بتسيب الأمن فى هذه المنطقة التى هى مركز الأخوان المسلمين فى مصر فقد كان أول مرشد للأخوان المسلمين حسن البنا يقطن فى مدينة الإسماعيلية وشهدت هذه المدينة أثناء تقلده منصب المرشد العام مجزرة وحشية قتل فيها الأخوان المسلمين الأقباط وعلقوا أجسادهم على خطاطيف حديدية يستخدمها الجزارين فى حمل اللحوم وطافوا بهم شوارع الأسماعيلية وهم يرددون هتافهم الشهير الله أكبر ثم ألقوا بأجسادهم فى الكنيسة وحرقوا الكنيسة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*الأقصر​
 أميل عبد الملاك عياد مرقص «مقاول» (25 سنة) 01/01/2009 م نجع السواقي في مدينة الأقصر وتبين من تحريات المباحث أن المجني عليه تشاجر مع أحمد علي حسن بعد أن ضبطه وهو يسرق البرسيم من أرضه، وأن المتهم ضرب المجني عليه بـ «سيخ حديدي» علي مقدمة رأسة ضربة أودت بحياته، تم ضبط المتهم وقريب له يدعي فراج أبو السودة، وقال هاني شقيق المجني عليه: «فوجئت بوجود شخص في الأرض التي نستأجرها بسرق البرسيم، وعندما اقتربت منه أخرج مطواة من جيبه فدفعته بيدي وذهبت لأخبر أشقائي»، وتابع: «عدنا إليه أنا وشقيقي المجني عليه وشقيقي أسامة، فوجدنا معه شخصاً آخر ولم نقل لهما سوي جملة واحدة «هو فيه إيه يا عرب» فطعن أحدهما شقيقي بآلة حادة

أسوان​
شنوده عوني أبن سائق مطرانيه اسوان 24 سنه فى يوم السبت 18 /11/2006م لشهيد كان يملك تاكس بيجوا لنقل المسافرين ويسترزق منه وأستأجر بعض المسلمين عربيته وقالوا له : " نسافر فى الطريق الصحراوى لنصل بسرعة " وعندما لم يصل فى نهاية اليوم إلى بيت أبوه قلق الأب على أبنه حيث أن أبنه تعود ان ينام عنده وفى اليوم التالى أخذ ابوه سيارة اخرى وذهب إلى الطريق الصحراوى وساروا فى الطريق الصحراوى وعثروا على جثته عند الكيلو 10 كيلوا من الطريق الصحراوى وجدوه مفرود اليدين مثل صليب ويبدوا أنهم طعنوه خمس طعنات داخل السيارة فقاومهم وهرب منهم فتعقبوه ووجدوه مفرود اليدين على هيئة صليب وذبحوه ولكن لم يفصلوا رأسه حيث ظلت على الجلدة التى خلف الراس

حلوان​
 وديع عيد تادرس - فى 5 فبراير 2009 م وهو قبطى ينتمى لعائلة مسيحية كبيرة سبب الوفاة يرجع نتيجة الطعنات الكثيرة التى انهالت على الرجل القبطى والتى اندلعت بسبب مشاجرة مع جاره وليد فوزى لركن سيارة المسيحى أمام جاره المسلم
شبرا
جرجس منير فرنسيس الحادثة 15/9/2007 كانت زعيق فى الشارع ماسكين فى أبنى سمورة وحازم ووائل فنزلت وأخذت أبنى وسكت وكرسوا ماسورة الماء وسكتنا وفى يوم 16/9/2007 م لم يقدر جرجس منير فرنسيس للذهاب لعملة حيث كان الضرب شديد فى اليوم السابق , ثم عدى واحد مسلم وقال للأم وجرجس تعال أصالحك مع العيال اللى بيضربوك وقالت الأم قلت لهم روح معاه وأتصالحوا ما فيش يأ أبنى غير السلام فقال الشهيد جرجس : دولى غدارين بلاش يا أمه , ولكنه أطاع أمه وذهب جرجس بروح السلام روح المسيح بروح الحب والصلح وقابلوه الثلاثة بروح الإسلام وروح الشر والقتل وقام الثلاثة وخبطوه بمطواة وتقول الأم لسه بيكلموا مع بعض ولقيت الولد مرمى فى الأرض وفى النيابة شهد المسلمين أن الولد مسك مطوة وأن الثلاثة أخذوا المطوة منه ومات على كدة ولم يأخذوا شهادة الأم وبعد أستدعوها فى وذهبت إلا أنهم لم يسألوها تشهد ألأم وكل مجرم أخذ ثلاث سنين سجن 13 /5/ 2007م*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*دار السلام بسوهاج​
1-	وصفي صادق إسحق (40) عاماً يعمل صراف بالضرائب العقارية ومتزوج ولديه أربعة أبناء لا يتعدى أكبرهم الحادية عشر من عمره
2-	كرم كليب إندراوس أبن أخت وصفي صادق يبلغ من العمر 24 عاماً ويعمل مُزارع واتفقت جميع الآراء أن وصفي رجل محبوب من المسلمين والمسيحيين ومواظب على خدمة الكنيسة دائماً ولا توجد له أي خلافات أو ثأر مع آخرين وأيضاً أبن شقيقته الشاب وهو غير متزوج
3-	 فى 21/04/2009 م عيد عجيب زكي 45 سنه وكان يعمل عامل بمحطة الخدمة من قرية جزيرة شندويل هاجمته عصابة إسلامية ولم يدفعوا الأجرة وعندما طالبهم بذلك ذبجوه على الطريقة الإسلامية وفروا هاربين.

كوم أمبو​
رومانى راضى عبده شحاتة ( 27 سنة ـ دبلوم صنايع) أول نوفمبر 2009م حيث تلقت مباحث كوم أمبو بلاغا بقيام أحمد أبو الروس بقتل شريكه فى محل الموبايلات رومانى راضى بعدما استدعاه ليلا ثم قام بضربه بماسورة على رأسه وطعنه عدة طعنات فى أماكن متفرقة من جسده ثم فصل رقبة رومانى راضى عبده شحاتة ( 27 سنة ـ دبلوم صنايع) وأحضر زوجته من عند أبيها حتى تشهد أن رومانى إعتدى عليها ولكن الطب الشرعى برأ القتيل المسيحى من تهمة أغتصاب زوجة المسلم

شهداء قتلهم بالجيش​
1-	العريف مجند هانى صاروفيم نصر الله من قرية الرحمانية قبلى بلد مركز نجع حمادى محافظة قنا أغسطس 2006م - كان مجندا بالمنطقة الجنوبية باسوان - بالوحدة رقم 2152-ج-33 وجدناة ملقى قتيلا بمياة نهر النيل - بجوار مركز نجع حمادى وان الجثة تظهر عليها علامات تعذيب فى كامل جسمة حمام خال هانى قال : " لقيت الصليب مقشوط والصورة وشفت الجثة بنفسى " وسبق وان قرر لاهلة بالمنزل انة توجد خلافات بينة وبين قائد وحدة المباشر بسبب انة مسيحى
2-	مُجند جرجس رزق يوسف مقار - الاثنين, 18 سبتمبر 2006 التحق بمركز تدريب مبارك بالكيلو 22 طريق السويس وذلك بعد أجراء كافة الفحوصات في منقباد بأسيوط وبعد عشرين يوما جاء إليهم طلبا من مركز شرطة القوصية مسقط رأس جرجس ليطلب منهم التوجة الي قسم ثان باسيوط فذهب والده العاجز وأخيه وبعد معاملتهم معاملة بالغة السوء من الشرطة والنيابة وهم لا يعرفون ماذا يحدث أو لأي سبب جاءوا وبعد أسئلة عجيبة مثل: هل كان لجرجس اعداء او كان مريضا او غير ذلك قالوا لوالده((أبصم هنا)) فبصم علي عدة وريقات وبعد ذلك قالوا له روح خد جثة إبنك من الثلاجة !!!؟ فسقط الرجل مغشيا عليه من هول الكارثة
شهداء لأنهم أعتنقوا المسيحية
1-	أحمد عبد الحميد مصرعه ذبحاً أمام زوجته وأولاده فى 16 أكتوبر 2006م بالمنيا فقد أعلن أحمد عبد الحميد برغبته فى إعتناق المسيحية أمام عائلته فشهدت عائلته ذبحه امامه فى مشهد دموى
2-	 شيرين ابراهيم حسن على وأصبح اسمها مادلين قتلها أمن الدولة بعد تعذيبها لمدة خمس ساعات متواصلة حتى فشلوا فى انها تترك المسيح وتعود لمحمدهم فقتلوها --- لتصبح شرين شهيده المسيح فى تذكار ميلاده المجيد 7 يناير 2008م ويقال أن الذى أمر بتعذيبها محمد قمرة رئيس مباحث امن الدولة بالإسكندرية

قرية دفش المنيا​
ميلاد فرح إبراهيم -22 عاما يقول أقارب القتيل إن جاره المسلم خميس عيد عبد الحميد -25 عاما- استدرجه إلى منطقة غير مأهولة غربي القرية، وسدد له طعنات في الرقبة والبطن ولاذ بالفرار. وقال قريب للقتيل إن شابا مسيحيا يدعى عماد مر بالقرب من القتيل بالمصادفة قبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، وأنه أبلغه باسم المتهم. وقد ستخدمت الشرطة المصرية قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع الجمعة 6-6-2008 في فض مظاهرة اشترك فيها مئات المسيحيين بقرية تقع جنوبي القاهرة، بعد مقتل شاب مسيحي اتهم بقتله شابا مسلما

العمرانية الجيزة​
ناصر صديق جاد الله ٣٧ سنة إتهمت أسرة السباك القتيل ناصر صديق جادالله أمناء الشرطة في قسم العمرانية بقتل ابنها بعد أن حضروا إلي المنزل فجر أمس، وطلبوا منه التنازل عن شكوي قدمها ضد زميلهم، تحقق فيها النيابة حالياً. قالت مريم منير أيوب، زوجة القتيل قالت إنها سمعت صوت رجال شرطة يطرقون بابهم فجراً، وكسروه بالقوة، ثم ساوموا زوجها علي التنازل عن شكواه ضد زميلهم، وعندما رفض أوثقوه من يديه وألقوا به من الشرفة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2010)

*الخصوص القاهرة​
زيدان يوسف سمعان ( 35 عاماً ويعمل مقاول ) ... وقد أنتقل رجال المباحث للمنطقة ووجدوا القتيل مدرج فى دماه ويقف بجواره القاتل / محسن محمد حسن على وشهرته محسن إمام ( 43 عاماً ) وهو يحمل سكيناً كبيرة ... فتم القبض على المتهم وتم تحريز الأداة المستعملة فى الجريمة ... تم أبلاغ نيابة الخصوص و تولى التحقيق أحمد عزوز مدير نيابة الخصوص ... وجدير بالذكر أن سبب المشكلة قد بدأت عندما توجه القتيل إلي منزل المتهم لمعاتبته علي قيام نجله ( 20 عاماً ) برش المياه علي نجلتة المجني عليه ( 14 عاماً ) ... فقام المتهم بطعنه بسكين كبير عدة طعنات نافذة أخترقت القلب والغشاء البرتوني فسقط القتيل غارقا في دمائه

قنا​
1-	عفاف صادق بولس - فى شهر نوفمبر 2006 م عندما تعرضت لعدة طعنات قاتلة فى الرقبة أثناء نزولها من سلم البيت التى تسكن فيه متوجهة إلى عملها حيث تعمل فى مدرسة أعدادية بقنا والشهيدة أم لطفلين , وقالت الحكومة أن القتل كان بقصد سرقة مجوهراتها , ولكن أشيع فى الحى التى تسكن فيه أن القتل تم لأن السيدة كانت المسيحية تنزل متبرجة فى شهر رمضان , ولأن عمليات ذبح الأقباط أنتشرت فى عدة محافظات والتقارير الحكومية تتعمد الفبركة والكذب والتضليل ففقدت مصداقيتها امانتها أمام الضمير الأنسانى والعدالة , لهذا يمكن القول أن جريمة الذبح تمت بدافع دينى أسلامى عنصرى نصت عليه شريعة الأسلام وهو قتل غير المسلم لأنه كافر وسرقة اموالة لأن الإسلام يعتبر أموال الغير مسلم غنيمة كما ذكر القرآن , وعلى هذا فقد أخطأت الحكومة وأخطأ الأمن لأنهم أعتبروا الجريمة بسبب السرقة , ولكن هذه الجريمة هى واقع الأقباط والمعاش , ويجب أن يخجل الأمن من ذكر الحقيقة أن هذه الجريمة جريمة أسلامية تمت بدافع الحصول على الغنيمة
2-	 الشهيدان هدرا أديب و أمير اسطفانوس خليل وتهجير 22 اسره من قرية الحجازية بقنا : وقعت مشادة بالعصي بين عائلتين من عائلات الصعيد فى 6 /11 /2004 وهم عائله آل سليمان وعائله محمد سعيد راح ضحيتها احد أفراد العائلة الأخيرة وإثناء هذا الجو المشحون بالتوتر تمت جلسه عرفيه تتكون من كبار رجال الأمن وأربعه من قيادات عائلات البلد وانتهوا الى تهجير 22 أسره من عائله آل سليمان اى حوالي 122 شخص وتركهم ممتلكاتهم والاكتفاء بان اخذوا معهم أمتعتهم فقط وهم الذين كانوا يمتلكون ورش نجاره خاصة بهم وحكم عليهم ايضا بثلاث سنوات بتهمة القتل الخطأ الى ان جاء يوم السبت 18 /4/ 2009 حيث وقعت الجريمة التى أودت بحياة اثنين من خيره شباب الأقباط والثالث أصيب بإصابات خطيرة فى العظام
طنطا
 فى 01/05/2009 م الشهيد ملاك عادل فوزي قتله المسلمين بمنطقة «علي مبارك» بطنطا أنه كان يفض مشاجرة بين المسلمين ومسيحيين

الدقهلية​
حوادث قتل المسيحيين فى تمثيليات أنهم عاكسوا المسلمات
1-	الشهيد صبري شحاتة 60 سنة - الخميس 5-3-2009 م المسلمون يقتلون قبطياً أسمه صبري شحاتة بسبب شائعة بقرية دوماص مركز ميت غمر محافظة الدقهلية
2-	وجيه موريس زكي برزي 28 سنة لم تجف بعد دماء شهيد ميت غمر المسيحى حتى يسقط وجيه موريس زكي شهيداً آخر للمسيح فى أقل من اسبوع المسلمون يعذبونه 9 أيام ثم يغرقونه فى النيل

الزقازيق محافظة الشرقية​
1-	الشهيد فؤاد فوزى توفيق - يوم الثلاثاء 27/ 6/ 2006 م كان يعمل فى محلة لتصليح الأحذية أمام مديرية الأمن فى مدينة الزقازيق محافظة الشرقية عندما قتله مسلم ملتحى طعناً بسكين .
2-	نادر عادل نجيب يبلغ من العمر 16 سنة وعدة شهور وهو فى السنة النهائية فى الثانوى الزراعى - المدرسة تبعد عنا حوالى 8 كيلو ميتر وبعد أن ذهب إلى المدرسة جائنا خبر أن ابننا فى المستشفى ويحتاج نقل دم , وعندما ذهبنا إلى هناك وجدنا أن المستشفى وحدث نزيف حوالى 3 - 4 لتر دم والمستشفى نقلته إلى مستشفى آخر وظل فى حجرة العمليات ثم أنتقل إلى العناية المركزة وأخيرة أنتقل إلى السماء - والذى ضرب أبنى قاتل محترف لأنه ذبحه بقطع طوله 12 سم فى الرقبة وقطع شريان الوريد الواصل للمخ - أبنى ليس له أى عداوه مع أحد - وقد قبض على القاتل ولكن الحكومة تريد أن تخرجه براءة ويقولون أن شهادة ميلاده مفقوده ويريدون تسنينه على أن يكون أقل من 16 سنة حتى لا يعاقب مع العلم أنه رسب ثلاثة مرات فى السنة النهائية أى أنه يقدر سنه بحوالى 20 سنة وكيف يكون فى مدرسة ولا يوجد له شهادة ميلاد , وهو مسجل خطر وهو يبتز الناس وقد قطع أصابع شخص قبل ذلك وقطع اذن شخص آخر وظل مطلق السراح إلى ان ذبح أبنى

حوادث طرق مدبرة لقتل الأقباط​
مقتل 21 قبطياً وإصابة 23 فى حادث تصادم - فى 1/2/2006م السنة 130 العدد 43521 نشرت جريدة الأهرام القاهرية : " شهدت قرية القرايا بقنا حادثا مأساويا عندما اصطدمت سيارة نقل بأتوبيس سياحي كان يقل‏45‏ شخصا كانوا في طريقهم لزيارة أحد الأديرة بإسنا‏,‏ وذلك عقب زيارتهم لمجموعة أديرة أخري بالوجه القبلي‏,‏ فانقلب بهم الأتوبيس وسقط في الترعة‏.‏

رأى قداسه البابا​
قال قداسة البابا شنودة : نستأنف الحكم إلى الله وحده إن الله الذي قال لقايين القاتل الأول "صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلى من الأرض". نصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي دماء عشرين قبطيا سالت على أرض الكشح في صعيد مصر وتصرخ معها دماء أخوة لهم سالت في أبو قرقاص، وفي الدير المحرق وفي ديروط وصنبو، وفي التوفيقية بسمالوط، وفي منشأة دملو، وفي غير ذلك.... كلها تصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي وإن لم تجد إنصافا على الأرض فهي تطلب الإنصاف من الله وحده ، وهومصدر كل عدل.كان الحكم الذي صدر في قضية الكشح مصدر إحباط للأقباط كلهم، وترك في نفوسهم جرحا عميقا وأثر لا يمحى من ذاكراتهم على مر الزمن لذلك هم يتجهون إلى الرب الذي لم ينس مطلقا دماء هابيل الصديق.. فهو يقيم العدل، ويعطي العزاء
وفى 1/2007م أرسل الرب كرات نارية نزلت خصيصاً من السماء بالصعيد لحرق بيوت المسلمين فقط الذين قتلوا مسيحى مصر فى مساحة قدرها 650 كيلو متر مربع وفى الإجتماع الأسبوعى 16/5/2007م قال قداسته أحداث قرية بمها بالعياط محافظة الجيزة مصر : ربنا‏ ‏شايف‏ ‏وسامع‏ ,‏وأن‏ ‏سكت‏ ‏المسئولون‏ ‏فلن‏ ‏يسكت‏ ‏الرب*


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*الي الصوت الصارخ *
*الرب أنعم علي كل شهيد بإكليل الشهادة وهم الآن في الفردوس وبين أحضان الرب يسوع لمسيح صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا جميعاً آمين *


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

اتمنى يتكمل الموضوع و يشمل شهداء نجع حمادي و يثبت 

و يا ريت يعملو موضوع عن شهداء المسيحية في كل مكان في العصر الحديث و ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي الصوت الصارخ *
> *الرب أنعم علي كل شهيد بإكليل الشهادة وهم الآن في الفردوس وبين أحضان الرب يسوع لمسيح صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا جميعاً آمين *



*أن المسيحية لا تنموا إلا بدماء شهداءها, وستعود مصر للمسيح بدم الشهداء

فهلموا يا بنى شعبي

هلموا نرجع مصر للمسيح

ولتكن دماءنا هى الثمن

مبارك شعبي مصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اتمنى يتكمل الموضوع و يشمل شهداء نجع حمادي و يثبت
> 
> و يا ريت يعملو موضوع عن شهداء المسيحية في كل مكان في العصر الحديث و ربنا يبارك الجميع


*
هذه دعوة للجميع, من يعرف قبطى مصرى استشهد لكونه يحمل لقب مسيحي, فليضعه هنا

وسامحنى يا طحبوش, سنخصص هذا الموضوع للاقباط المصريين

وليفتح كل فرد من أمة أخرى موضوع خاص بأمته, ولذلك لعدم التشتيت​*


----------



## christin (13 يناير 2010)

_*يابختهم كلهم في الفردوس ​*_


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2010)

*ل**ي اشتهاء ان انطلق ذاك افضل جدا*
*موضوع جميل عزيزي صوت صارخ *
*وبيعرفنا بشهدائنا
ربنا يباركك *
​


----------

